# Amano Shrimp Food Choices



## rmacdona (Feb 8, 2006)

Yesterday evening, three days after planting my latest plant tank, I added five amano shrimp to the mix. This morning I was dismayed to find that they had completely stripped one stem of ALTERNANTHERA REINECKII - devoured almost every leaf. Needless to say this is not what I had expected. I have had these shrimp for a few weeks in a quarantine tank where they have been fed zucchini etc. so I introduced some zucchini to the tank with the hope that they will find that more appealing. Has anyone experienced this before. Any suggestions. If they continue this they will find out how short the distance is between the aquarium and the frying pan.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have not had experience with them eating my plants.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------

